
Ask HN: Apps or chatbots for mobile commerce future? - bdoux
Will consumers adopt chatbots and make them their preferred interface for mobile commerce, or will apps remain the destination of choice? There definitely seems to be different use cases for both, discovery vs search.
======
bdoux
To be more specific: discovery oriented activities seems to work well with
chatbot, while search oriented activities seems to work better within the
world of apps. Thoughts?

